# Did YOUR water break first? Share your funny/not so funny stories here!



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine never did, I was told that my amniotic fluid was low and had an induction via pitocin (not an ideal situation but that was the only intervention we had.) It was kind of rushed after that. My birth went really well and all was well. How about you? Did your water break?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My water with DD1 and DD2 started before labor. With DD1, it was a slow leak and confirmed at doc... leading to induction... poo.

DD2, I was nursing DD1 for a nap and pop... there it goes, labor started very slowly after that and I had a successful (and quick) homebirth.

DS water broke one contraction before he was born..... it was while I was pushing and it was instant relief.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine broke with DD which started my labour. It was Sunday evening and I had set up my mat leave from work to begin the following day (I was also planning to shop for baby supplies, had an appt to get a haircut and a pedicure to pamper myself before baby came). I got up from sitting and felt a "pop", rushed to the bathroom as the water started coming out while swearing profusely and saying "this isn't supposed to happen!". DD was born about 8 hours later, at home. She was officially 37 weeks +1, the cutoff for homebirth here is 37 weeks so I suppose she knew what she was doing, she just didn't share her plan with us!


----------



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine broke on a Friday night at 10pm after having been up since 6am and having walked 5 miles that day in efforts to get labor going... I was 40+5 and sick of being pregnant.... i just wish it would have broken in the morning so I had energy for labor. My labor started right away and went 22 hours.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep, with both kids my water breaking was the first sign of labor. It happened in bed both times, but luckily it was a slow leak rather than a big burst.

My DH cracked up because I was slow and lumbering most of the time by that point in pregnancy, but when my water broke, even though I was sound asleep, WHAM, I was on my feet and running to the bathroom within half a second!


----------



## philothea (Jun 14, 2012)

My water did break first. I didn't have a single contraction. I was taking a nap in the afternoon and as I rolled over in bed it was like a balloon pop! Lol. Then I still didn't have any contractions for 6 hours! It was so weird.


----------



## mama-of-2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes! At a Mexican restaurant! At the classes they said it only happens in public like that very rarely! (Except in the movies!!)


----------



## lucky#7 (Aug 29, 2009)

In my 6 births not once did my water break before labor began. It was usually minutes before baby was born and with 2 happened as baby was coming out. Always though it would be neat to have it happen though as long as labor began shortly after.


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes. IDK if agreeing to a membrane strip made it more likely? But it was 2 days later, 40+2. I was watching something funny on YouTube. It was a big surprise!

With my first, I never noticed & with my second it only happened as I was pushing.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Mine broke with both of mine at around 4 am or so, and was the beginning of labor for me. Well, I guess there were things going on before, but I thought it was just gas.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine broke before having contractions (well, I'd had a couple random ones earlier in the day, but nothing regular). I was lying on the couch watching TV and felt this *pop* and booked to the bathroom, which was only a few steps away. Now I'm thinking I should walk around with a towel in case I'm further from the bathroom than that, or something.


----------



## LolaWynn (Nov 11, 2012)

No, I started having strong contractions and was fully dilated, my midwife had already arrived before it broke. It ended up breaking during a contraction, and IMMEDIATELY after that I felt the strong urge to push and baby arrived within an hour!


----------



## Sweetsummer (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine broke when I was pushing my daughter out! I'm interested to see how it happens this time around


----------



## amandak (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine broke while I was sitting on the couch watching my husband hook up the DVD player so we could watch a natural childbirth video!


----------



## MamaKuma (Jan 12, 2013)

I had been having occasionally regular rushes for a week and a half when labour started in earnest at 6:30 am. My water broke between 7 and 7:30.


----------



## Janet Kelley (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine broke first for both pregnancies. My water broke for my son's birth as I was nursing his 17-month-old sister to sleep. I put her down and had the baby while she slept soundly!


----------



## Nkurtzon (Apr 1, 2011)

Apparently I was in labor for three days and didn't know it. First baby. On the third day I was walking very slow, back pain and baby was kicking more than usual. I started leaking but still wasn't sure what was going on. Came home from work and called the doctor and they said to just trot on down to the hospital and let them have a look. I was scheduled for a mandatory c-section in 7 days and even then, the surgery was a week before due date. My husband and I took our time, I munched on a brownie and we meandered to the hospital. When we got there, we were given a gown and sent to a room and as I was putting it on ... water all over the place. Things picked up after that as I went into full labor and had to wait on my surgery thanks to that delicious brownie that I ate. It was a crazy, wonderful, funny, experience and cuddling with my son (who had decided he wanted to see the world that very day) was the most amazing conclusion.


----------



## PreggoInLove (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I had a high leak with dd1 as I'm pretty sure I didn't pee in the tub but something came out.

With dd2 water broke as I was pushing (not sure if MW broke it or if it happened on it's own).


----------



## Beryl Greensea (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine didn't break until my baby was almost crowning. Apparently I had very thick membranes, or so my midwife said.  What was weird though was that the amniotic sack actually emerged unbroken and as I reached down to feel what was going on I broke my own water. We were in a birthing tub though so I couldn't say how much fluid there was but I can say it was a disconcerting experience as I'd never heard of such a thing happening.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Twice. With my first I was 31 weeks when it broke at 4:30 in the morning. Got the usual "Oh it was probably pee, put a pad in and call us in an hour" when I called L&D but decided to go up anyway; surprise, it was amniotic fluid. Ended up delivering at 8 that night despite their best efforts to keep him in for another 3 weeks, he came home 37 days later after a fairly uneventful NICU stay with no lasting effects.

With my 3rd I was 39+4 weeks and thoroughly done with being pregnant. I was walking to my car after work and ran into a coworker I don't see very often and we got to chatting. She asked when I was due and I said "Saturday, but if he decided to come sooner than that, that'd be great. Like today, today would be super," and BAM, my water broke. It was actually another 28 hours before he arrived, but it was before Saturday!


----------



## BloggerMomof3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was induced for no reason that made sense to me for Child 1, they had to break my water.

For baby 2, I chose a home birth. I had a slow water leak which was my first indication labor had started. When I gave birth he was still in his water bag and my midwife peeled it back as he came out, she said it represents prosperity.

For my 3rd, my water broke then labor started.


----------



## longbranchedmom (Apr 5, 2011)

With my second child I spent some time labouring (hiding from the over zealous resident) in the shower in my delivery room. I came out only when my body wanted me to push and I had thought my water had broken. My awesome nurse checked and I was still intact. She encouraged me to follow my urges and if I needed to push then to go for it. The resident came in, stepped over to put on gloves and I started to push. On my second push my water broke, shooting across the room and splashing off the wall where just moments before the resident had been standing. Apparently it was one of the most remarkable water breakages witnessed by anyone in the room. Even my squeamish husband thought it was impressive.

Two pushes later my beautiful baby girl was born.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

My story is hilarious! The morning I went into labor I woke at 6 just unable to sleep. I got up and toyed around on the internet before climbing back into bed with my then-boyfriend (he's now my husband). Anyway, I decided to get a little frisky and had WAY too much fun







As I was climbing back into bed post-DTD, I felt a pop. I climbed back off the bed and stood up straight and it just gushed out. My now-sleeping boyfriend jumped up as I screamed my water broke.

It was hilarious to us after the fact. Definitely a story we said we will never share with our son LOL Can you imagine that? "Honey, mommy's water broke after she and daddy finished doing the deed" LOL Hilarious!


----------



## crunchymonkey (Mar 7, 2013)

With my daughter mine broke way before I had any signs of labor. I was at my high school getting some paperwork and swore I peed myself at about noon. I walked around and went home for about 4-5 hours continuously peeing myself. Swearing off pregnancy and pissed off and said I'd have an induction if I couldn't stop peeing myself. Then I realized if I hadn't drank any fluids, I very well couldn't be peeing. Called the midwife, said it was probably my water and to come in to get checked. Sure enough, contractions started about an hour or two later.


----------



## Trish30 (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, yes. My water broke first. I was on bed rest, and about 8 months along. I went downstairs to eat a bowl of fruit loops, walked all the way back up the stairs, and decided to go back to bed (it was 5:20 am). As soon as I was in bed, and comfortable, I felt a lot of water gushing. I thought maybe I was having an accident (I had heard that babies can kick your bladder, and cause you to pee!). I ran to the bathroom, and made it in time for all amniotic fluid to go where it needed to go!!!!  I was really proud of that fact (and still am), not that I had any control over what happened, whatsoever. LOL! I was so thankful that I wasn't in a store, or anywhere in public. I also then realized that amniotic fluid cannot be contained very well at all, as we rode over an hour to the hospital of my choice. When I got there, they actually said, "Well, we have to test to make sure it's amniotic fluid." I was thinking, "I don't know what on earth this is, if it's not amniotic fluid, because it just keeps running!" Too many details? Maybe, but it was a funny experience. It was the best part of my birth experience, anyway.


----------



## sbnewton (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes it did! And boy was I trying. My daughter had been in the birth canal for three painful weeks. And that whole time I was in "latent labor". I walked in the pool every night in hopes of relieving the pressure, and breaking my water. I only wish I'd had the foresight to do this in the morning (which I was afraid to do because DH couldn't be there with me and I was terrified I'd fall in the pool alone). My water broke at 7pm, which meant I put myself in labor all night long, as she wasn't born until 6:40 the next morning.


----------



## BK Mommy (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine did! It was so backwards...nothing like I read in Ina May Gaskins stories. Lol.

10a: woke up and stood out of bed...and splash. I'm talking soaked PJs.

3:30p: felt some minor contractions. If my water hadn't broke, I wouldn't have suspected labor...they were that mild.

4:30p: acupuncture to get things going and boy did they. Breathing through the contractions.

6p: attempting to have dinner out at a burger joint. Water kept leaking majorly since the morning. I was wearing huge pads and water just kept coming.

6:30p: attempt to walk to walk 15 or so blocks home but was hanging on to a post in front of every other brownstone. Took gypsy can from a corner to home.

7p: made it home but starting to lose it so DH calls doula.

7:30p: doula arrives. Get in shower as tub isn't felled yet. Go through transition. Puked twice. DH said it was a turning point because my color came back. Apparently I was looking pretty ghostly.

8p: in tub. Midwife and assistant arrive. Per eye contact with the doula, midwife tells doula to tell me to push if I feel the urge.

10:11p: baby girl was born!

11p: toasting with champagne. Breastfeeding. Doula is spoon feeding me yogurt.

3a: everyone is gone

It was an awesome birth but it fully took me by surprise. It was much faster than I anticipated and my water broke well before I felt any contractions.


----------



## Lanette Fugina (Oct 25, 2012)

My water broke first with both of my previous deliveries and I'm hoping to experience a more "cushioned" labor this time around!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine always broke in late active labor. The second baby it broke twice, 2 layers of sac. Once as I started pushing and the second time as my midwife helped hold the last bit of cervical lip out of the way, yep splashed all over her!


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philothea*
> 
> My water did break first. I didn't have a single contraction. I was taking a nap in the afternoon and as I rolled over in bed it was like a balloon pop! Lol. Then I still didn't have any contractions for 6 hours! It was so weird.


I had a similar experience except after 48 hours my contractions STILL did not start. I heard the loud pop noise, too! So weird.


----------



## MamaCallie (Apr 4, 2011)

Two weeks ago today (when I was 38w1d pregnant with #2), I was at work finishing up the major tasks on my to-do list. While eating an early lunch (I was ravenous!) in the kitchen, coworkers joined me and started discussing the birth date "betting pool" they had all made guesses on. I suddenly felt a warm gush just as a male coworker asked, "So how are you feeling?" I looked down to check if there was any tell-tale sign that my water had broke, laughed nervously, and said, "Fine, why do you ask?" He said, "Because I've got tomorrow in the betting pool." I quietly excused myself and ran to the bathroom to call my husband and my midwife. Contractions started 40 minutes later and baby was born at home (as planned) less than 2 hours after that!! A surprising way to meet this beautiful baby!


----------



## TheMogusars (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine did with my first (on my second at the moment). At 1 o'clock at night. I turned over, just going to bed and BAM! Huge gush of water all over the bed. I got up and ran to the bathroom and leaked the WHOLE way there....I didn't stop leaking until after we got to the hospital which wasn't long, only about 10 minutes to get there. But about 1:30 I stopped leaking. I was also at 35 weeks...


----------



## Urchin (Sep 16, 2011)

I had to be induced (with only gel) due to IUGR and maternal hydronephrosis.

I had been having some mild contractions, but nothing too serious. I was laying on the hospital bed, and just as the nurses were taking my monitors off, I felt a "pop" and some pain. I didn't think it was my water, as I had never heard water breaking being described as what I was experiencing. Even DH, who was laying beside me, felt the pop.

It wasn't until I stood up and water came gushing out, that I knew what happened. Things were a blur after that, my labour took off at a crazy rate!


----------



## D'smomma (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine broke with my first two. The first was a super slow leak (the doc kept checking because he didn't believe it was really broke). I actually believe it broke two days earlier but it was my first and the Dr.wouldn't listen to my concerns. Anyway, after we were all 100% she was born about 8 hours later at 35 weeks she was to early and had a lung collapse within hours of her birth. She's 24 and the mama of my first grandson.

#2 I was 38 weeks and felt like I was about to pop. I was HUGE! I had just woke up, a few minutes to 7am and was considering getting out of bed, when I felt the baby inside jump. I was scared he hit so hard that he was hurt so I refused to move until he did. When he move it was Niagara falls!!! It was a horrible flood! I ran the bathroom and was soaked. I got all kinds of stupid remarks from the hospital staff as I walked in with fluid to my ankles.... a pad wasn't even holding it. He was born 12 hours later after becoming lodged in the birth canal (his shoulders were large). It was a frightening birth and I tore badly. Hes 22 now and modelling and acting.

None of my other pregnancies did my water break first.


----------



## ladylittlebird (Dec 8, 2012)

I held onto my waters until late in birth all 4 times. I was well into transition and submerged in a birthing pool when they did finally burst. Pushing always came soon after. I like to think it added some cushion to my babies journey through the canal. Go home birth!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limabean*
> 
> Yep, with both kids my water breaking was the first sign of labor. It happened in bed both times, but luckily it was a slow leak rather than a big burst.
> 
> My DH cracked up because I was slow and lumbering most of the time by that point in pregnancy, but when my water broke, even though I was sound asleep, WHAM, I was on my feet and running to the bathroom within half a second!


'

That is really funny!


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

With DD1, she was born in the caul, so no break.

DD2 on the other hand, my water broke before labor. I got up in the morning to pee and felt a little gush. Thought it was in my head though and put on a pad just in case, so I went to change DD1 out of her nighttime diaper and had a bigger gush. Ran to the tub and luckily got in before it got past the pad. Labor started about 30 minutes later and DD2 was born 2 hours 15 minutes after that.


----------



## SuperMiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine broke 3.5 weeks "early." I was sent to the hospital and allowed to walk and use the breast pump for several hours but contractions never started. They ended up starting pitocin sometime that evening - even though I'd asked to let it wait until morning. (My water broke around 5 am and I really didn't want to labor all night since we hadn't been to sleep yet.) Still contractions didn't start until sometime the next day around noon and ds didn't come until 24 hrs later. I believe being sent to the hospital when I wasn't "in labor" just caused my body to shut down and stopped labor. I've already told my ob and midwives if the same thing happens this time they won't get a call from me. I plan on showing up with baby crowning!!


----------



## TheSchoolGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

TheSchoolGuy finds this topic or let us just say...the term water breaking? Why wasn't it just called the > plastic breaking? Women will be like..."did your plastic break?"







That must be up there among women's most embarrassing moments of life....TRUE?


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope. Mine broke while I was pushing. I stayed home right up until I was transitioning (which I didn't even realize at the time), and was glad that things at the hospital went so fast there was not even time for any interventions.


----------



## ascher21 (May 7, 2012)

Yes. My first baby. I was 41 weeks. I was sitting at the dinner table playing an app on the ipad because sitting on the couch wasn't comfortable anymore. Suddenly there was this kind of gurgle feeling like I was peeing myself. I also got this weird metallic taste in my mouth for one second. I stood up and saw this pool of water on the chair and went to the bathroom. I knew what this was. "Um, you should probably call the midwife" I said to my husband. Then I proceeded to wet five more pairs of underwear before I decided to forget the underwear and took a bath. I saw this lightly tinted green fluid coming out, which made me worry, so the midwife came to check it out. I was not progressing, so she swept my membranes and gave me a regimen of homeopathics and castor oil smoothie. In Florida you must be in active labor within a certain time frame or else taken to the hospital. I wish I had been able to take the time to see how things developed on their own without the natural inducement. But also glad I was able to have the home birth I wanted. Either way, it was nice to know, when my water broke, that the time had finally arrived!


----------



## stefpep (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes! Mine broke 2 months early, but I didn't go into labor for a few days! I was so confused, I didn't think that was possible. I was napping and when i woke up and stood up, whoosh! I grabbed what I could think of (I think I'll need a towel? And pillows? And candles? Lol) and rushed myself to the midwife. We ended up in a hospital and a few days later, labor finally hit me. It only lasted less than an hour and my baby was crying in the room. She was still skinny and smaller, but beautiful.


----------



## goingonfour (Jan 10, 2014)

With my first HBAC, the sac never broke until after his head emerged into it, and that labor took about 8 hours.

The second HBAC, I woke suddenly in the middle of the night because I heard a deep pop within me and felt a rush of liquid coming out. I got out of bed and went to the toilet, and more water trickled out, and I knew I hadn't urinated.

It was about midnight. I woke my husband, and for a few minutes dithered about whether to call the midwife yet, but in minutes, labor was coming on for real, and the sounds I was making with each contraction when I called her, alerted her to get here ASAP.

She had nearly an hour's drive, and was delayed further by a sudden snowstorm, but by the time she got here, I was gripping the bathroom sink faucet like a lifeline, laboring vertically, and in transition. By the time the labor pool was filled, I was pushing.

He was out slightly less than 3 hours after that water broke.

Between the two, I think I would prefer to have the labor in which the sac doesn't break. It's still labor, but it's not as hard and intense as the broken-sac kind. Then again, there's no time to get tired, either. Still, if I could choose another 'en caul' birth or another 'water breaks first' birth, I'd take the en caul one.


----------



## SuperMiller (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSchoolGuy*
> 
> TheSchoolGuy finds this topic or let us just say...the term water breaking? Why wasn't it just called the > plastic breaking? Women will be like..."did your plastic break?"
> 
> ...


??? I don't get anything about this response. And no, it's certainly NOT the most embarrassing moment of your life. It's probably one of the most exciting. I'd say falling flat on my butt on an ice patch or maybe starting my period out in public somewhere unprepared - certainly not the impending birth of your child. Grow up or move on.


----------



## TheSchoolGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperMiller*
> 
> ??? I don't get anything about this response. And no, it's certainly NOT the most embarrassing moment of your life. It's probably one of the most exciting. I'd say falling flat on my butt on an ice patch or maybe starting my period out in public somewhere unprepared - certainly not the impending birth of your child. Grow up or move on.


Hi SuperMiller







Sorry...just referring to one that broke in the restaurant...over a nice meal, lost my appetite to be honest. Children are a blessing from God. When a child is born...i am always like this







.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

With my first baby it did! I was still asleep, it was about 6am and I awoke to the *pop* and wet bed. 
My sister's water broke while she was walking around town with her 3rd! Luckily she was on her way to a mw appt and could call home for some dry pants


----------



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine broke in the labor tub at the hospital after ~24 hours of contractions and back labor. I was changing positions to kneeling when I felt a pop, heard what sounded like a big bubble "blurp!" and then my womb just felt... different. I had an urge to push shortly thereafter and DS was born after 3-4 hours of pushing.

I guess it's convenient that it burst in the tub - no extra cleanup!


----------



## bayosgirl87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, and nothing happened. It was probably the primary factor in my c-section.


----------



## writermama12 (Jul 18, 2012)

No, my water doesn't break before labor. I've had three babies. My first I was at 7 cm and the nurses turned me on my side and I felt a distinct POP and gush of war liquid. With my second and third, I was near transition (with very fast 3 hour labors) and felt the familiar POP and gush (I was in a birthing tub both times, so no mess).


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

With my first, my water broke in the middle of a 42+ hour painful labor (My membranes had been stripped, which I think prematurely started labor for me - baby was NOT ready to come yet).

My second was born in the veil - it broke when his shoulders were born.

For my third my water must have broken sometime when I was in the tub, probably just before she was born.


----------



## greenjeans76 (Mar 29, 2009)

Midwife broke my water with our first baby. But my water didn't break until my second baby was crowning! The midwife thought for sure she was going to be born in caul.


----------



## jwilsie (Mar 4, 2011)

I had just come home from my 38 week appointment with my midwife and was over a friend's for some homemade pizza. As I bent to put the pizza in the oven, I felt a pop and a gush of water. I remember saying "uh oh!" and my friend came over to examine the pizza in the oven, thinking something was wrong with our food. haha. I told her that I was pretty sure my water had broken. Ironically the friend was studying to be a nurse midwife and was planning to attend my birth, so she immediately went into happy nurse mode, while i kept saying "no no no, this is too early, i'm not ready!" she sent me home to my very surprised husband who would not believe me when i told him what was going on. who makes these things up for fun? although i guess i can't blame him because the next day was april fool's. less than 24 hours later we welcomed our son into the world on April 1st.


----------



## camerahappymom (Dec 25, 2013)

my water broke with child #3 two weeks before my due date. I had poly hydramneous and I just POPPED.. I didn't know it kept making..so I kept flooding everything LOL..

it broke just after I got done eating at Taco Cabana.. 5 hours after I picked up my husband from a week long business trip!! Talk about great timing. God is so good! I was so worried I would go into labor early even though that had never happened before..


----------



## ihave7kids (Apr 21, 2012)

With my first, it broke at 5:30 in the morning when I got up to pee, and it happened when I sat down on the toilet...very convenient! Contractions started an hour later, and he was born at 5:30 pm. With # 3, he came on his due date, after 28 hours of easy labor, but the doctor broke my water about an hour before he was born. With my 7th it happened after midnight, and I was so happy because I was 42+weeks and thought it would never be over! Again, no contractions for an hour, then 3 hours of labor...easy peasy! With all the others I was induced and the doctor or midwife broke the water. Either way, the membranes rupturing seems to make my contractions much stronger!


----------



## bon26 (Oct 28, 2008)

No water breaking until transition with my first 4 labors (4th was twins- one almost born in the caul!). With the 5th I took castor oil, had some mild cramps then a loud pop and water everywhere! It freaked me out! Contractions went crazy after that and I pushed baby out 1 hour later! It's a good thing we were birthing at home or I probably would've birthed in OB triage


----------



## ihave7kids (Apr 21, 2012)

jwilsie,

One of mine was born on April1st too! It was his due date, and I kept telling myself, "No baby ever comes on his due date!" Ha! Hard to believe he will be 13 in a few weeks


----------



## kmtcpk (Sep 15, 2009)

Was just talking about this. Mine didn't break on its own. I only recently found out that your water does NOT have to break to birth. I'm kicking myself because I don't know how I didn't know! Although it was almost 17yrs ago I felt I was very informed about so much stuff how could I have possibly not known something so simple! Or be told by anyone! However, I was home until almost 9cm, went to the hospital at 5am, they broke it, I delivered all natural at 8:52am. The funny part is, I was so calm when I went in the dr. was quite surprised when he checked my dilation and rushed me up to labor floor! During contractions at home,which were every couple of minutes, I was making fruit salad to have at hospital and would squat down mid chop, breath, get back up and continue on. I also laud myself over the back of the couch(such a comfortable position)took a bath, whatever I could to delay going! Now? I would just birth at home. But I'm good, my daughter is almost 17. Can't imagine starting all over again.


----------



## andrea75 (Oct 29, 2013)

My first four births were in the hospital and my doctor broke my water toward the end of my labor each time. My fifth birth was at home with a midwife. My midwife broke my water early in labor. My sixth birth was also at home. That was the only birth that my water broke before labor began, but it was only a trickle. I was lying in bed and there was a little "pop". It leaked all day, but the leak was up high and my midwife ended up breaking the bag down low later in my labor. I just had my seventh baby two weeks ago. This was a planned unassisted home birth. I woke up at 6:00 am and had a contraction that felt real, so I woke up my husband to get the pool ready. Things escalated pretty quickly. At the end of my labor, my water broke during a contraction. Within 10-15 seconds of that contraction, a new one started and I was involuntarily pushing. My husband quickly helped me into the pool. The next contraction brought my 9 lb. 12 oz. daughter out without any pushing from me. It was 7:25 am- an hour and 20 minutes from my first contraction! (My other births were not that fast!)


----------



## mamalerner (Nov 15, 2011)

With my first, my water broke at 4:00 am when I was 37 weeks. What a surprise! Real contractions didn't even start until 8:30 pm that night and my daughter was born at home in my bed, 4 hours later. With my son, light contractions were on and off for a few days and when they started to get intense it was four hours until he was born in a birthing tub, but my water broke as he was crowing. I'm pregnant with my third now and have no idea what to expect, but I hope for another home water birth, that was definitely the most comfortable one.


----------



## lunastar7 (Jun 13, 2006)

*BABY 1* - MY WATER *BROKE AS I WAS GETTING READY TO GO WALK -7 am* BEFORE BEING AT WORK AT 8:30am - Well, I didn't not get out the door - It was a huge gush and ran down my leg as I still went for a 3 mile walk and obviously not going to work - i was exactly at 38 weeks- I BIRTHED HIM AT A DC BIRTHING CENTER 15.5 HOURS LATER and I actually got there at 1 cm dilated- Baby Guy - born healthy and ready for Mommy's milk

*Sweet boy BABY2* - came in Tax season and I am a CPA - let me cut to the chase - *water was seeping just a wee bit* 2 days before and then on that Thursday - the slow drip again at 3:45 pm - I called my midwife 50 miles away in Old Town Alexandria away from Baltimore City- she says come and see me ... it was close to DC rush hour and I went and started labor in the car come my way to see her...got to VA at 5 pm - could not leave for HOME until 6 pm- drove home 35 miles away in rush hour traffic- driving my own car (Alice tried to follow me in her car!) in labor - 5 cm at 6:33 pm when I got home and Todd was born 3 hours later at 9:39 pm- WHEW


----------



## Moosie711 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have only had my water break with one of my 4 children (#5 remains to be seen) and that was my 3rd child. He was my only breech baby too. I woke up at 2:30am to use the restroom and whoosh! my water broke as I got off the toilet. Normally my water doesn't break until the moment before baby is born.


----------



## Alecka (Dec 5, 2013)

With DS1 I was induced at 42 weeks with cervadil and pitocin. The OB broke my water when I was in labor and at 6cm dilated. He was born two hours later.

With DS2 I was 39 w 6 d when my water broke at 1:30 am in bed. I am so glad I had listened to my friend tell of her two births that the same thing happened to her. Therefore, I put a waterproof pad down underneath me to sleep on the week leading up to my labor. It woke me up with a small trickle and then it kept coming out more and more. I wrapped the pad around me and between my legs to run to the bathroom as it was leaking out! Labor didn't start for several hours and then stalled for the rest of the day. I had my son at home but it was about 30 hours after my water broke that he was born in the birthing tub. It was a long process but an incredible experience to have a home birth.

Put a pad underneath you when you lay down if possible, it saved our mattress!


----------



## Hlgoodell (Jan 24, 2014)

With my first daughter I went the bathroom twice and didn't know my water broke until I went to the hospital to have my amniotic fluid checked. It there that I was told my water had broken. Once I was admitted I was given a drug to get the labor going. This was on a monday and the next day at 2:14pm I gave birth to my oldest. With my son I was induced. With my second daughter my water broke before I got to the hospital. My third daughter and last child was in labor when I got to the hospital and my doctor broke my water.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay, this might be TMI, but for those of who you were checked to make sure it was amniotic fluid, did you have the horrific dry speculum ordeal? I did, and I swear that was the worst part of the whole labor experience. Yeeowch!! They said something about not being able to use lubricant because of the risk of introducing bacteria. But then they checked me zillions of times, used internal monitors, amniotic infusion, and pretty much every other intervention in existence, so...


----------



## wookumus (Sep 16, 2009)

Broke for both, without trying to be graphic, a few drops then the gush for the 1st, labor started right away, then the 2nd, slow leak all day, labor didn't start until late that night. Fun! Ah, the memories


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

With DS1, my water broke-- I was 42 weeks & scheduled to be induced that morning, stood up out of bed to get ready for my appt, & felt a slow trickle that I just knew was amniotic fluid-- no big pop.

With DS2 and DD3, my water broke during labor-- in the birthing tub, so it was just a slightly amber colored spurt in the midst of early pushing.

With DD4, I was at the laundromat, washing my lovely woolie mattress cover, so it would be all clean and cuddly when we brought DD home & it was again, just a thin slow trickle every time I took a step-- it lead me to my biggest labor mistake-- I went in to the hospital, so they could determine whether it was amniotic fluid & it was, so they checked me in immediately-- we'd planned on going in just in time to push-- not on spending the entire labor at the hospital!


----------



## mmmveggies (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine broke when I was about 8 cm. I was in the birthing tub, and suddenly felt a whoosh of water coming out. I couldn't tell whether it was a lot, but I definitely knew. I was hoping for an en caul birth, no dice.


----------



## neycie (Jul 31, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limabean*
> 
> Okay, this might be TMI, but for those of who you were checked to make sure it was amniotic fluid, did you have the horrific dry speculum ordeal? I did, and I swear that was the worst part of the whole labor experience. Yeeowch!! They said something about not being able to use lubricant because of the risk of introducing bacteria. But then they checked me zillions of times, used internal monitors, amniotic infusion, and pretty much every other intervention in existence, so...


Ow! Yes that makes no sense when they are being so invasive otherwise! With my first I was leaking and the nurse just sort of 'swabbed'? with the litmus paper to determine if it was amniotic fluid, no speculum. No vag exams at all until I was ready to push since the bag was leaking. With my second, I leaked for a few days before going into labor, and still had AROM just before pushing.


----------



## Jacquelyn (May 13, 2011)

With my first it did, on my due date, even! I was antique shopping with my Mom and I climbed into her car to leave and *sploosh!* all over the seat! The next they insisted on breaking it at the hospital even though I'd only been laboring mildly for two hours. The next two were born at home and with both my waters broke during transition. (Btw transition. That's a party, eh? Lol)


----------



## tarabear1 (Jun 30, 2013)

My water breaking was my first sign of labor. I was 39w4d

7pm- DH & I finally agreed on a name for our son

8pm- We were headed out for a walk and I decided I should pee first. I didn't feel or hear a pop or anything unusual, but I kept trickling after my bladder was empty. I just sat there in disbelief for awhile asking myself, "Am I still peeing or did my water break? Are you sure?" LOL! I called my doula and she told me I would keep having trickles if my water had broken. I figured out pretty fast that's what was going on when we tried to resume our walk plans.

9-12:30pm- I did some last minute things to wrap up work (from home) with no significant contractions

12:30pm- I started to notice contractions so I sent the last work email, thinking I could maybe still get some rest before the big show started

1:00am- Brush teeth, wash face and things are getting seriously painful and I'm feeling like a big huge wimp

1:10am- I tell DH how painful they are and he times 2 contractions. From there I basically walk right into transition. My son is born at 1:57am in an unplanned homebirth with me and 5 firefighters in my tiny bathroom while my DH watches. no joke.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

^^^Sounds like he heard you call his name and decided to come out!

Since posting in this thread before my son has been born. My water didn't break until transition... and up until then my labor hadn't been as bad as most of my labor was with my daughter (when my water broke first thing). I'm told the amniotic sac provides a cushioning effect. With that in mind, I'll give serious thought to an epidural if I have another baby and my water breaks at the beginning of labor, because ouch.


----------



## miramom (Nov 12, 2008)

First labor started with water breaking, second labor ended with water breaking (right before her head came out)! So, who knows this time?


----------



## SuperMomNicole (Feb 13, 2014)

My first child, they broke my water and had her three hours later.

My second child i was in labor for 2 and a half hours then while getting out of the car my water broke. While walking to the back of the car he started crowning. I told my husband to feel and he looked, as he did our baby boy came out  I had really painful battle wounds from him coming so fast though


----------



## mimi5 (Jan 2, 2007)

My water broke first in at least 5 out of my 6 births. With my last birth I wasn't really aware of my water breaking in advance but it was broken at the time of birth.

With my first birth I got a high break resulting in a slow trickle while I was at work at a maternity and baby clothes store. I was the closing manager so I had to stay and finish my shift. My water didn't fully break until the next morning. Here is his birth story: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2010/04/tales-felixs-birth-story.html

With the 2nd one my water broke in my sleep the middle of the night and my son was born 2 hours later. Here is his full birth story: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2010/04/tales-frankies-birth-story-just-in-case.html

For the next one my water also broke in the middle of the night but she was born 9 hours later. She was my first homebirth. The full birth story is here: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2010/04/tales-rebekahs-birth-story-unexpected.html

For the next one my husband requested that my water not break until after we had a good night's sleep around 6am. I laughed because obviously that's not something I can control. But, sure enough, my water broke at 5:45am. I woke my husband up at 6am and my daughter was born at 9am. Here is her birth story: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2010/04/tales-lillians-birth-story-shes-one-of.html

My husband now believing I could control when my water broke asked me one night that it not break between 9 and 10pm while his favorite show (24) was on. Unfortunately for him it broke at 9:30pm. My son was born at almost 3am. Here is his birth story: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2010/05/tales-jacks-birth-story-you-better-work.html

The last birth I remember thinking my water broke but there was no dramatic gush, more like a slow trickle. Contractions started the next morning just before 6am and my son was born at 9am. Birth story here: http://modernparentingbc.blogspot.com/2012/06/tales-lukes-birth-story.html


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine broke before contractions started with all three. Big unmistakable gush with all of them. All three times it was around 5:00AM when moving around in bed, and all three times it was on a bed obtained less than a month previously, which I suppose is kind of funny. There's a reason I have bed pads on my shopping list this time around! Or maybe I'll just sleep in Depends after 36 weeks or so.

In one case I'd say I was in active labor 6 hours later - occasional painful contractions before that, but no real pattern. With the second, it was more like 12 hours (I'm pretty sure there were psychological factors at play there, as I started having regular contractions immediately after discussing some fears with DH). With the third, it started up pretty much right away.


----------

